# another new guy



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello guys i have been snooping around over the past few months reading up and getting ready for going out on my own.

I am not a total newbie but first time bought my own plow for my truck. i have worked for others and now have been asked to buy a plow for my truck and working as a sub(my own truck) for my family.

i have run skids in the past years for snow with my families business and also run their plow trucks but now i am on my own.

i just thought i would introduce myself and say thanks for the good info out there.

let me also state that the reason they asked me to get one is b/c i have a smaller truck to get into tighter spots and drives that our bigger equipment can't fit in.

I just bought a western 7.5 midweight and its being installed tuesday on my midsize-truck. i will post a pic after the install. already have a full strobe kit on it and just orders my amber roof light


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome, you will find lots of good info on here and lots of great help when you need it, you will like being on your own, so good luck to you this year.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you john, with my luck now that i actually own a plow - that should guaranty that it will not snow anymore. ;-)

just bought timbrens too since i am pretty sure i will need them.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to Plowsite. So you're the one responsible for all the RAIN we are getting. 

Nice truck! Good luck!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome and the search button is your friend
thought about insurance yet?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I'm suprised you didn't get an HTS but, you definatly made the better choise with the Mid Wieght IMO.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

well i am insured under my family's business for now i figured give it one season before i really go out on my "own". i already go quotes and seem to be inline with what i expected, but since all my work this year will be under the family business - besides my own drive and the inlaws - i will hold off till next to really break out. 

this is my rationale for the midweight...
as for the mid vs hts. the dealer weighed it all out with me and it was either of those two or the snoway w/ DP. we decided with the Midweight b/c its only a couple pounds heavier but built better and is a better back dragging plow(due to weight) i will probably wind up getting the back dragging edge for it too. the snoway was the same weight, seem to be able to stack less high and was just more money then i way hoping to spend. plus all our trucks have western plows so tried to keep it easy for working with what we are used to.

one option i went with that i hope i don't regret is the hand held joystick over the dash mounted that i am used to. mainly went with it b/c its my daily driver so i thought it be in the way less in my smaller cab then our bigger trucks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

s. donato;1176512 said:


> one option i went with that i hope i don't regret is the hand held joystick over the dash mounted that i am used to. mainly went with it b/c its my daily driver so i thought it be in the way less in my smaller cab then our bigger trucks.


I also got the hand held instead of a joystick with my plow. It took me a while to get used to but, you will be fine after a few storms.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

You are going to love plowing with your turck. I have a 2003 with a boss 7'0 sport and plow with it all last year and never had a problem. I plow a rental car lot at the airport and big shopping centers with some other trucks.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks bart. :waving: my family has some pretty big accounts around here, but i will be doing most of our small stuff(driveways and such). which probably means i will be running all over the place, but i am paid hourly ;-) i have to report in today to discuss the few accounts that he has lined up for me. :whistling: i have a bunch of driveways that i have lined up to run through the business too. currently looking at insurance options today to decide if i want to be on my own this year but most likely i will wait till next year to really be my own entity.

I am really looking at this year to really learn the time involved in the business. over the past years i would be running a skid loader for after storm clean up and possibly a mason dump here and there. i really never took to much note on time involved in plowing a driveway b/c up till this year we never would take those accounts b/c all our trucks are to big(most have 8' or 10' plows - driveways tend to just be 8' wide in most of our area) and my family likes the big commercial lots and such.

for me i am a carpenter and plowing was always something to do when i can't work on a job site. so i am hoping for plowing to be a natural add on to offer my customers. nevermind just being able to plow out my own jobsites, so i can get back to work as soon as the snow stops. my work van is not snow worthy ;-)

i never understood how when we(family business) install paver driveways, cobblestone drive curbs, retaining walls and such we could never offer plowing services in the winter. now we can.  next year they are hoping to litterly hand me all the small accounts we build this year b/c they still don't feel its worth their time. this was a big risk i hope pays off for me. :-? payup


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i looked at so many plows but basically went with the western b/c thats what is on most of our trucks. Plus its RED :redbounce:

also their is a snoway and western dealer near my home. just in case.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

well plow install didn't go so hot. the install itself went fine. however b/c of new tires they rub like a SOB when turning. this may mean i need to do some fancy hammer work to the support arms for the bumper.

timbrens and 3" spacers will go in hopefully thursday and get me useable for friday's potential snow. 

plus they forgot to install the backdrag edge so i left the plow at the dealer till thursday. :crying:


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

Crank your torsion bars, it'll lift you a good couple of inches.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

my mechanic said thats not a good idea.... at the same time i read on here about how so many of you guys have them cranked.

either way i ordered the 3" spacers and will have them crank it up to add about 4-5 inches when done. b/c my truck sits VERY rear high due to the HD springs in the back - they added almost 6" to the ride hight when they were installed - i need to help level the truck anyway. i kind of figured this would happen. 

also need another couple inches b/c to remove the blade i have to try and lift the front end a hair to get the lock on the swing arm to lock in place.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

mercer_me;1176519 said:


> I also got the hand held instead of a joystick with my plow. It took me a while to get used to but, you will be fine after a few storms.


BTW mercer I love that handheld controller. before we disconnected the blade from truck i was playing with it and like the controller. the coolest thing is that it slides right between my console and passenger seat and is at the perfect working location while my arm is on the console in a very relaxed position. i doubt it will work when doing driveways but lots it should be nice.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Mercer check it out


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

s. donato;1184137 said:


> Mercer check it out


That looks like a realy good spot. My uncle keeps his Boss hand held up buy his shifter and that also works realy good. The way the dash is set up in my Tundra I can't put it up by the shifter.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah thats what i would have liked too but my dash is already full... and i am trying to figure out a place for a trans temp gauge :-\ 

like i said not a bad spot for lots but not as nice for driveways that require lots of shifting and blade movement.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG guys it has been a hell of a day... truck was in the shop all day getting everything installed. just got home at 8pm. haven't even put the blade back on yet.

check this out...
my shocks were replaced.
timbrens added.
3" front leveling keys are now installed now... but the guys installed them backwords and LOWERED the truck 3 inches :crying: so i had them undo it and redo. now the truck sits really nice and level with out the plow. we did have to crank up the torsion bars to really get it moving up so i hope that the truck isn't going to blow up now . the really confusing part is how most of you guys and others mentioned just cranking the keys up and my stock ones were bottomed out stock!!! the new keys have about another inch or 2 still available and they were only supposed to be a 3" lift.

now tomorrow morning its off to the plow shop to pick up my baby before i head out to christen the new plow rig. payup

sorry i will have to get some pics tomorrow when i head out b/c it was too dark when i left the shop.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet youll be happy once you get your truck and plow all set up and the snow starts falling...i went through the same thing at the beginning of this season...my truck went in to get a plow and was supposed to be done that night or the next morning and they ended up having my truck for 8 days


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

finally out plowing payup


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

s. donato;1186621 said:


> finally out plowing payup


The truck and plow look great.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks mercer. 

It has worked great so far.

Now its time to get more accounts. Payup


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

s. donato;1186621 said:


> finally out plowing payup


Looks awesome man!!!


----------



## LittleRedDakota (Aug 21, 2010)

s. donato;1186621 said:


> finally out plowing payup


Looks good!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I stuck my controller in between the seats like that in my Chevy, I love it and I only move it when I clean, so not often


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard and very nice truck sir!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you. Getting a few more toys this week.
- extra deep trans pan
- trans temp gauge
- extreme duty fan clutch
- pusher fan for radiator
- switches for lights and fan
- and still need to wire up my strobes


----------

